# Blue Star Line Ship 934



## rustykev (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi All,I am researching a particular make of auxiliary engine used for the refrigeration units on Blue Star Line ships. 

I am trying to find out the name of Blue Star Ship no 934. I know it was built c. 1935, but thats about all.

Any ideas where I might find out?


----------



## Brian Dobbie (Nov 18, 2005)

Try

www.bluestarline.org.


----------



## Brian Dobbie (Nov 18, 2005)

In fact it is New Zealand Star built by H&W. Yard No.934.
The last Blue Star ship built was also built at H&W yard No.1724, Canterbury Star.
790 ships later.


----------



## rustykev (Dec 26, 2012)

Brian, you are a Star!. The research relates to Brush engines, used to drive the H&W Hall compressors for the fridge units. I am purusing drawings and trying to match up with vessels etc to provide some "life" to the historical research I am doing.

Thank you loads.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

rustykev said:


> Brian, you are a Star!. The research relates to Brush engines, used to drive the H&W Hall compressors for the fridge units. I am purusing drawings and trying to match up with vessels etc to provide some "life" to the historical research I am doing.
> 
> Thank you loads.


Full discription etc.of the NEW ZEALAND STAR and sister ships in
Harland & Wolff's EMPIRE FOOD SHIPS 1934-48 by Richard P.de Kerbrech. ISBN1-899-392-114
J&E Hall compressors driven by 4cl.4stroke horizontal,opposed-cylinder.(Brush Electrical Eng.Co.Ltd.Loughborough)


----------



## rustykev (Dec 26, 2012)

Brian Dobbie said:


> In fact it is New Zealand Star built by H&W. Yard No.934.
> The last Blue Star ship built was also built at H&W yard No.1724, Canterbury Star.
> 790 ships later.


Brian - I have come across more numbers H&W (presume Harland and Wolf) 957 and 958. Also C L and Co 1009. Can you work magic on these?


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

rustykev said:


> Brian - I have come across more numbers H&W (presume Harland and Wolf) 957 and 958. Also C L and Co 1009. Can you work magic on these?


EMPIRE STAR (957) & SYDNEY STAR (958) H&W,Belfast.DUNEDIN STAR (1009) Cammell laird,Birkenhead.
View attachment 32311
View attachment 32312


----------



## rustykev (Dec 26, 2012)

A.D.FROST said:


> EMPIRE STAR (957) & SYDNEY STAR (958) H&W,Belfast.DUNEDIN STAR (1009) Cammell laird,Birkenhead.
> View attachment 32311
> View attachment 32312



Thank you so much. I had seen the article you attached. Part of my research is to confirm, or dispel, the belief that the Brush engine were designed specifically for refigeration ships. So far, I do not think this was the case. Do you know anything about this?


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Although it was capable of driving other machinery,I doudt if it was used other than for fridge comps,until most were driven by electic motors. MELBOURNE STAR(CL1014) and BRISBANE STAR (CL1016)had the same.Not to sure about WELLINTON STAR (H&W 1016)and AUCKLAND STAR(H&W1017)
View attachment 32322
View attachment 32323


----------



## rustykev (Dec 26, 2012)

A.D.FROST said:


> Although it was capable of driving other machinery,I doudt if it was used other than for fridge comps,until most were driven by electic motors. MELBOURNE STAR(CL1014) and BRISBANE STAR (CL1016)had the same.Not to sure about WELLINTON STAR (H&W 1016)and AUCKLAND STAR(H&W1017)
> View attachment 32322
> View attachment 32323


Thank you very much for this. I have the Snibston images. That machine was supplied for Elham Valley Water supply.
You might recognise the attached pic!


----------

